# What's your favorite MAC foundation? And which do you hate?



## MACaholic76 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ladies! I'm curious as to which MAC foundation we are loving!???
I changed my mind and I'm editing my original post.
I still like my Studio Fix applied with a fluffy brush.  My HG is the Studio Finish Matte, but that was discontinued.  
I keep trying to like the Studio Fix Fluid but I dont love it because it makes my skin look so dry and quite thick. 
I am still liking the Select SPF and I've been setting it with powder to avoid the orange face.  
I hate hate hate moistureblend.  More like Criscoblend to me. But, after reading the posts below I think I will play with it while at work next week.  
How about you?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 25, 2007)

i like Studio Fix Fluid. the color looks pink and dark on me but i mix it with my moisturizer and its just a little bit perfect. i wear my studio fix as a tinted moisturizer now.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 25, 2007)

Love Studio Fix Fluid.
Dislove Select SPF


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 25, 2007)

I just recently purchased my first StudioFix, but it was extremely drying. It broke me out like crazy. The MAs did warn me that would happen. So I switched over to StudioFix and it's not too bad. Defintely better for drier skin and it has pretty good coverage.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2007)

I like SPF Select, Studio Fix Fluid and the Studio Stick isn't bad it just has to be blended properly.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 26, 2007)

I really enjoy the Hyper Real foundation.  I think it can be hard because right now, I'm between two shades and it only goes in increments of hundreds, but other than that, I love the effect I get with it.  I also like the natural MSF to seal it.

I used to like the Satinfinish, but after a while I realized that I didn't like the way it looked after I had worn it for a couple of hours.  I still enjoy the Hyper Real and how it wears even after some time has passed.

Other than that, the studio sticks looked really nice, especially for contouring, but for some reason, I decided to hold off and not get them.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 26, 2007)

favorites: studio fix fluid, moistureblend, studio tech, and mineralize satin finish. moistureblend and studiotech both work great, when applied correctly, though it can be tricky to master them. i love how convenient they are, though, since they can be thrown into my makeup bag quite easily, unlike bottled foundation, which i don't like carrying around.

i DON'T like select spf, the studio matte one, or the stick one. 

i'm also still partial to my iman stick foundation, stila pivotal skin, and chanel powder compact.


----------



## Rene (Aug 26, 2007)

My favorite is Moistureblend. I luv it. I like how it gives that dewy look.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 26, 2007)

favorites: Studio tech , select tint & studio fix fluid 
Hate : studio fix breaks me out and looks dry and cakey on me


----------



## captodometer (Aug 31, 2007)

For those who dislike Studio Fix, try it with a kabuki brush.  I get a much better finish this way; the sponge pretty much sucked.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 31, 2007)

When I bought Studio Fix, the lady put it on me with a brush, on top of my regular makeup and I couldn't tell how it looked. Then I bought it, took it home and applied with my brush...and it looked like I wasn't wearing any makeup. 
I started using sponges and its the only thing I can use to make the studio fix show up on me.


----------



## doniad101 (Sep 1, 2007)

I would have liked a few of them if they hadnt broken me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 too bad.


----------



## nunu (Sep 1, 2007)

my fave foundation is studio tech, it blends in well n gives me a glowy finish wen applied after moisteriser.
i hated using studio fix coz it dried my skin out.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Sep 2, 2007)

Studio Fix Fluid


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 2, 2007)

Studio Fix with a big brush is good. When I used applicator that comes with the powder, it looks to heavy on my skin.

The one foundation I don't really care for is the moistureblend- it breaks me out


----------



## pumpkincraze (Sep 2, 2007)

i like MSF natural and Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation. i like natural glowy looking foundation w/o heavy coverage.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

I've not tried but one MAC foundation so far, the Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation with SPF 15. I have a love/hate relationship with it. It makes my skin so pretty but I think it has been a factor in my recent breakout on my face so I'm still on the fence. I think I'll be going back to MAC to check out others. Best of luck finding the right foundation! I know how much of a pain it is!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 2, 2007)

love: studio tech - super nervous to try a mac foundation after studio fix powder scarred me (almost literally, see below), but i was pleasantly surprised that studio tech looked so great on my skin and didnt break me out :-D

hate: studio fix powder - gave me horrible painful cystic acne around my jaw for 3 weeks, no thank you buddy.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 2, 2007)

msf natural pressed powder and satinfinish foundation.. also the airmist foundation.....

i haven't tried one i didn't like yet.. i've been very satisfied with these 3, so i haven't had reason to try more.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 5, 2007)

every mac foundation i've tried (select spf, select tint, studio fix, studio tech, studio fix fluid) broke me out. i liked the Select Matte one, i found it at a CCO but i didn't think it was worth purchasing, I knew it wouldn't use it.


----------



## amoona (Sep 5, 2007)

Face & Body is awesome everyday foundation. I like Studio Tech for events where I know my picture will be taking, i.e. parties and weddings.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 7, 2007)

I love Studio Stick, 2nd - is studio Tech, I would like to love Studio Fix fluid but it comes out too golden on me but I love the finish.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 8, 2007)

I have used Select SPF, but I always go back to Studio Fix Powder. I have not used it in months. Right now I'm just using a little concealer and Blot powder.


----------



## faifai (Sep 9, 2007)

I like MAC Select Tint. It leaves a natural, slightly dewy finish and is very easy to apply. Gives light to medium coverage and blends really well with moisturizer.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I love Studio Stick, 2nd - is studio Tech, I would like to love Studio Fix fluid but it comes out too golden on me but I love the finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just added the Studio Stick to my list.  Does it make you greasy?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 12, 2007)

None.  I don't trust MAC's foundations, not after using Studio Tech and Studio Fix.  Neither broke me out because I didn't wear them often enough, but both were cakey and looked artificial.  The only MAC foundation-esque product that I'll allow within 20 ft of my face is the Natural MSF.


----------

